# June 3rd - Salisbury & South Wilts - One Place available!



## Aztecs27 (May 22, 2012)

As it's the Queen's  Jubilee next weekend, Myself, Swinger and Richart are naturally celebrating by  playing golf. We're already booked up on Saturday at Bearwood Lakes with Captain  Wokingham, which should be good, but we're planning on tearing it up at  Swinger's place on Sunday the 3rd - Salisbury and South Wilts - which he assures  me is a good track. 


 So if anyone wishes  to make up a 4 ball and fancies a ride out to Salisbury, let us know. First  come, first served as I know the demand will be MASSIVE 


 Not sure what time  we're teeing off yet, but I doubt it will be early, giving people time to get  there (we'll be coming across from Richart's gaff in Surrey)


----------



## Swinger (May 22, 2012)

www.salisburygolf.co.uk

The course should be in good form even if the company isn't!!


----------



## richart (May 22, 2012)

A very nice course, and surprisingly flat. Looking forward to the weekend guys, especially if the weather stays like today. Only down side is Paul will be wearing his shorts, which is not a pretty sight.:mmm:


----------



## Robobum (May 22, 2012)

Played County Champs there last weekend, very good nick indeed.

Tough start, one and (especially) two are tough holes - lot's of birdie chances from then on though.


----------



## Swinger (May 23, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Played County Champs there last weekend, very good nick indeed.

Tough start, one and (especially) two are tough holes - lot's of birdie chances from then on though.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed the course.

How did you get on in the county champs? Did you make the cut?


----------



## Robobum (May 23, 2012)

Missed by a couple, 74 & *cough* 80!!! Had the pitching yips (see another thread!!) 

Nice track though, happily be a member there


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 23, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Missed by a couple, 74 & *cough* 80!!! Had the pitching yips (see another thread!!) 

Nice track though, happily be a member there 

Click to expand...

Fancy joining us next sunday?


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 23, 2012)

If I could drive I'd be well up for it.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 23, 2012)

Very nice course. The clubhouse must get a few balls hitting it though from the 18th. (A par 3).


----------



## Swinger (May 24, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Missed by a couple, 74 & *cough* 80!!! Had the pitching yips (see another thread!!) 

Nice track though, happily be a member there 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, I know a few people who have had similar. One of our guys just needed to par the last (18) to make the cut but had a similar experience and walked off with a 7. 

Glad you enjoyed the course though and the weather was pretty good too. The wind was almost non existant all day which doesn't happen often!


----------



## Swinger (May 24, 2012)

srixon 1 said:



			Very nice course. The clubhouse must get a few balls hitting it though from the 18th. (A par 3).
		
Click to expand...

It does get a bit of action. More so in the middle of a hot spell when things firm up. 

There are probably more balls that hit the club house from the front bunkers as opposed to off the tee! 

I have managed to thin one myself in front of a crowded patio glanced off a friend of mines head, went through an open door and knock the scoreboard off its stand inside the clubhouse! Not a highlight in my golfing career.


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2012)

If there's a space still left, I'll take it. Think I've got a reciprocal there during the week. So would be nice to see what it's like so I can convince my friends to try it


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 25, 2012)

Should be fine unless anyone's contacted Steve or Rich in the mean time.


----------



## richart (May 25, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Should be fine unless anyone's contacted Steve or Rich in the mean time.
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me.


----------



## Swinger (May 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## Paperboy (May 27, 2012)

Ok cheers, looking forward to meeting a few more members and a new course. Just send me a message with a meet time or pop it up on here.


----------



## Dellboy (May 27, 2012)

18th hole can be great fun, have put a couple into the clubhouse myself 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 when the greens are nice and firm its easy to go through.

Best I have seen was last year, just finished my round and sitting out up top looking over the 18th with beer in hand when the group teeing off shouted four, we all looked around to see who they were shouting at, yup, it was us, ball hit our table followed by my mates right arm and then rolled back down onto the course, chap ended with a 4 and my mate got a free pint :thup:

Enjoy you game,its a great course and I'm sure you will love it, mind you in this heat Heart attack hill can be hard work.


----------



## richart (May 27, 2012)

Good news boys back to 11:whoo:


----------



## Swinger (May 27, 2012)

richart said:



			Good news boys back to 11:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, was it close?? Hopefully it'll be back down again soon Rich. a couple of extra shots over the weekend won't hurt much though I'm sure!


The only thing on at Salisbury on the Sunday is between 2 and 3. Best time would probably be about 11.30 but anytime is fine really. Any preferences on timing??


----------



## richart (May 27, 2012)

PM sent Steve.


----------



## Paperboy (May 28, 2012)

No worries for a time for me, just let me know what time to meet up


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 28, 2012)

Half 11 is fine. As I'll be staying at Rich's place, I'll not really have much of a choice!


----------



## Swinger (May 28, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Half 11 is fine. As I'll be staying at Rich's place, I'll not really have much of a choice!
		
Click to expand...

I see he has finished converting the shed/outhouse. Good job its warm at the moment!!


----------



## Swinger (May 28, 2012)

11.30 it is. If we meet up in the clubhouse at 11.00 then we can sort out paperwork and the rest before hand. 

Feel free to get up there anytime before hand to warm up/stretch/practice or whatever you good golfers need to do. I'm pretty sure the kitchen is open from 10 and the bar 11. 


Course was looking good over the weekend and should be just as good this weekend but I can't make any promises about the golf on the day!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 28, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I see he has finished converting the shed/outhouse. Good job its warm at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you staying too? We could have a sleep over!


----------



## User20205 (May 28, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Are you staying too? We could have a sleep over!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swinger (May 28, 2012)

Nice hats!!

Sounds like someone is a bit jealous!


----------



## User20205 (May 28, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Nice hats!!

Sounds like someone is a bit jealous!
		
Click to expand...

rumbled me !

that's my idea of bank holiday heaven ! beats staying at my in laws


----------



## richart (May 28, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I see he has finished converting the shed/outhouse. Good job its warm at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought with the weather being so nice, Jon would like to do a bit of camping.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 28, 2012)

richart said:



			I thought with the weather being so nice, Jon would like to do a bit of camping.

Click to expand...

:ears: I don't do tents I'm afraid. I expect a full turn down bed service (complete with chocolate on my pillow) and a full english in the morning.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Just like to Thank Steve for hosting us today. A really nice track, reminds of my home course but with more trees. 
We had a really close match with Swinger and Richart winning 2&1. Just a little difficult when someone is pin high n a par 4 for one and you don't get a shot 

Thanks again,

Simon


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 3, 2012)

was Rich doing those monster drives again!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 3, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			was Rich doing those monster drives again!

Click to expand...

Not on that hole


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the game Steve, and good to meet up with Simon (paperboy) Unfortunately limpet Jon (Aztecs) could not be shaken off, so we had the 'pleasure' of his company again:mmm:

I think Steve might be losing a bit of distance in his old age, as he now needs driver to reach the 340 yard par 4's rather than three wood. Well played mate just a shame about the short one on the last. Thanks for winning me the fiver as well.

If you ever get the chance to play Salisbury and South Wilts, go for it. Lovely course with great greens. Just don't start on the 10th


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Thanks for the game Steve, and good to meet up with Simon (paperboy) Unfortunately limpet Jon (Aztecs) could not be shaken off, so we had the 'pleasure' of his company again:mmm:

I think Steve might be losing a bit of distance in his old age, as he now needs driver to reach the 340 yard par 4's rather than three wood. Well played mate just a shame about the short one on the last. Thanks for winning me the fiver as well.

If you ever get the chance to play Salisbury and South Wilts, go for it. Lovely course with great greens. Just don't start on the 10th

Click to expand...

Or just miss the 10th out altogether! 

Was an enjoyable day yesterday gents. Great course and great company. Shame about the golf though


----------



## Swinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Many thanks for the company guys and glad you enjoyed the course.

I'm glad the wind was blowing in the direction it was as it does make the first few, 10 and 11 into the real tests they generally are. Don't worry too much Jon as I have felt like you did by the 11th many a time!!

Good game over both days but still a little annoyed me and Jon both missed putts on the last at Bearwood Lakes for what should have been a well deserved half!!

Rich, I have your headcover so will try and remember it for the meet in a few weeks. It was the pink fluffy one, right?


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Steve, I lose it so often I think I will have to sew my name in it.


----------

